# Choice between SE with tech and SEL



## sisyphus89 (Dec 11, 2017)

I am trying to decide which one is better between SE with tech and SEL.
One thing we really liked about SEL is panoramic sunroof.
But I heard that many people never open sunroof and I am wondering if I will
use sunroof enough to justify the price difference.
I don't think other options in SEL are very important to us.
I'd like hear from people who considered these two options.


----------



## IAWM (Nov 20, 2017)

SEL owner here ... and before that, an Audi A3 and Q5. The sunroof makes a really big difference in the experience, and in fact it’s one big factor that got me into the Audi / VW family. I chose it as an option in all my car. 

The sunroof makes the cabin feel much more spacious and fresh, with light coming in during the day and being able to see lights and stars in the evenings. 

If it weren’t for the sunroof, we would have gotten the basic SE! 

If you have the chance to, try sitting in an Atlas with the sunroof and one without, see if the difference matters. To me it is worth the extra price.


----------



## kassiesdaddy77 (Dec 2, 2017)

The SEL also has power memory seats power lift gate and homelink mirror.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

SEL owner as well, sunroof changes the entire interior character. I probably won’t open it very often but it’s a giant see through roof it’s awesome. SEL gets you 5k towing and wiring from the factory as well, which I need!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Touring05 (Nov 12, 2017)

Looked at a SEL R-Line and ended up with a SE w/ Tech. & R-Line. Decided to skip the sunroof this time around. No regrets!


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

Touring05 said:


> Looked at a SEL R-Line and ended up with a SE w/ Tech. & R-Line. Decided to skip the sunroof this time around. No regrets!


R-Line in the SE? NICE!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

0macman0 said:


> R-Line in the SE? NICE!


No, not on the SE
It has to be a SE w/Tech (like he has) or a SEL, to get the R-line package


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

kassiesdaddy77 said:


> The SEL also has power memory seats power lift gate and homelink mirror.


SE Tech has power lift gate. The SEL gains the foot motion for the power lift gate.

SEL also gains parking sensors.


----------



## BaNeM (Aug 7, 2017)

sisyphus89 said:


> I am trying to decide which one is better between SE with tech and SEL.
> One thing we really liked about SEL is panoramic sunroof.
> But I heard that many people never open sunroof and I am wondering if I will
> use sunroof enough to justify the price difference.
> ...


SEL owner here as well. We were deciding between those 2 very same models ourselves.

We love the panoramic sunroof.. even with it not open, just having the shade slid back to enjoy the light/view with the glass top is awesome. The homelink and power memory seats were also something that we really wanted so combined with the sunroof, it was enough to bump us up from the SE w/ tech and get the SEL.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

*Atlas SE*
Heated Door Mirrors
Automatic Headlights
Rain-Sensing Wipers
Blind Spot Monitor with Rear Traffic Alert
Foglights with Cornering Function
KESSY Keyless Access w/Push-Button Start
Leather-Wrapped Steering Wheel
V-Tex Leatherette Seating Surfaces
Heated Front Seats
Rear Side Sunshades
10-Way Power Driver Seats
8.0-inch Composition Media Touchscreen with 8 Speakers and 2 USB Ports
2 Additional Rear Charging USB Ports
SiriusXM Satellite Radio
*SE Technology Package*
Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC)
Forward Collision Warning and Autonomous Emergency Braking with Pedestrian Monitoring (Front Assist)
Lane Departure Warning with Lane Keep Assist (Lane Assist)
Power Liftgate
Remote Start
Climatronic 3-Zone Climate Control
Frameless Auto-Dimming Rearview Mirror


*Atlas SEL*
Panoramic Sunroof
Easy Open Foot Liftgate
Homelink
Footwell Lighting
8-Way Power Passenger Seat
Memory Driver Seat with Dipping Passenger Mirror
Front and Rear Park Sensors (Park Pilot)
Rear 115v Power Outlet


Go for the SEL- do you really want a 40k car without a power passenger seat/sunroof?


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> *Atlas SE*
> Heated Door Mirrors
> Automatic Headlights
> Rain-Sensing Wipers
> ...


Don't forget 5k lb towing with SEL.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

jkueter said:


> Don't forget 5k lb towing with SEL.


Doesn't that depend on 2.0t or VR6? He didn't specify.


----------



## Gromicide (Nov 1, 2017)

If SEL had the digital cockpit and/or Fender Audio I would say SEL has some leverage. With that, IMO SE Tech is a good sweet spot. Add the R Line package and it's perfect.


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

If you are having a problem deciding between models or options, estimate the total number of miles you will drive the vehicle till you sell... then take the value of the extra options and divide it by the total number of miles and you will have the cost per mile. If that cost is good to you buy the extra options, if not then don't buy it. :biggrinsanta:


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

Same option for me and chose the Se tech R line with tow package so still have the 5k tow rating. No regrets so far and didn’t see the value in spending 3k or more for sunroof, memory seat, power passenger seat, kick to open tailgate and mirrors that angle down when you reverse. Let me see in 6 months if I miss a sunroof I had my entire life, so far don’t even notice it. Kids now said I can buy them a drop down tv since I have space for it.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Well looks like we'll be joining the fray, White SE w/ Tech + Towing Package + Rline. Wife doesn't care about the moonroof, we have it in our sportwagen and she used maybe once. We pick ours up on Wednesday after work 

Now, the modding will be begin, I wonder how hard it is to add the foot enabled sensor trunk sensor???


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

Congrats. I am not missing the roof yet and loving the way it drives. Today just very nicely through the 8 hours of snow we got in Chicago and unplowed roads. Kids are loving every minute of it. I ordered my led lights from deautoled this am and fogs will be next. Keep us posted if you figure out the kick thing.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Harleydavidson19 said:


> Congrats. I am not missing the roof yet and loving the way it drives. Today just very nicely through the 8 hours of snow we got in Chicago and unplowed roads. Kids are loving every minute of it. I ordered my led lights from deautoled this am and fogs will be next. Keep us posted if you figure out the kick thing.


To be honest with you, I thought it was a must have feature on all my cars and not having had it on my Rs for the last 2+ years .. it's not that big of a deal anymore. Yeah I'm excited to make some family trips with it, coworker has one and its great for us peeps going to lunch . I will do my research and see if a retrofit is possible, I'm also looking at the LED tails, it never stops :laugh:


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

SCHWAB0 said:


> To be honest with you, I thought it was a must have feature on all my cars and not having had it on my Rs for the last 2+ years .. it's not that big of a deal anymore. Yeah I'm excited to make some family trips with it, coworker has one and its great for us peeps going to lunch . I will do my research and see if a retrofit is possible, I'm also looking at the LED tails, it never stops :laugh:


Never ends. Getting ready to order the led fogs and scheduled the tint install. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Harleydavidson19 said:


> Never ends. Getting ready to order the led fogs and scheduled the tint install.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's awesome, whenever I have time off work, I end up with a new car :laugh:. Please post up when you've done it


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

SCHWAB0 said:


> that's awesome, whenever I have time off work, I end up with a new car :laugh:. Please post up when you've done it


To funny. I do the same and need to get out of that pattern. I will post pics in 2 weeks or so once done with first round of mods. Today installed screen protector. Ok sorry, I hijacked the thread and been off the topic of se with tech vs sel. I will figure out where to post the mods in correct topic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dvandentop (Jun 8, 2011)

Got a link to screen protector ? Does it keep screen from getting all the smudges on it?


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

dvandentop said:


> Got a link to screen protector ? Does it keep screen from getting all the smudges on it?


2018 Volkswagen VW Atlas 8-Inch Discover Media Touch Screen Car Display Navigation Screen Protector, RUIYA HD Clear TEMPERED GLASS Car In-Dash Screen Protective Film https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076D7DYB1?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf

Does a good job, shows a little bit of finger prints but not as bad as it did with out it. Very good quality, so far it has been installed only a couple days but -10 degrees didn’t cause any issues with it. Not sure what 100 degrees will bring. Overall very happy so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dvandentop (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks appreciate the link


----------



## Tebowfan (Mar 9, 2016)

One Trim you should highly consider is the SEL PREMIUM VW Atlas. Yes there are 2 versions of the SEL trims for the 2018 Atlas.

The SEL Premium gives you the following that even the regular SEL doesn't give you:

* 12.3-inch Volkswagen Digital Cockpit 
20-inch aluminum-alloy wheels 
Navigation
Power-folding door mirrors 
Door mirrors with puddle lights 
Leather seating surfaces
Ventilated front seats 
Heated rear seats
Heated steering wheel 
Automatic High Beam Control (Light Assist) 
Parking Steering Assistant (Park Assist)
Area View camera
Fender Premium Audio System with a 12-channel, 480-watt amplifier and 12 speakers.*


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Tebowfan said:


> One Trim you should highly consider is the SEL PREMIUM VW Atlas. Yes there are 2 versions of the SEL trims for the 2018 Atlas.
> 
> The SEL Premium gives you the following that even the regular SEL doesn't give you:
> 
> ...


Navigation is part of SEL and SEL Premium. 
Of everything you mentioned, only Fender is IMO nice upgrade, but not worth that money. 
This is appliance car, keep it simple.


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

edyvw said:


> Navigation is part of SEL and SEL Premium.
> Of everything you mentioned, only Fender is IMO nice upgrade, but not worth that money.
> This is appliance car, keep it simple.


In the US we can only get nav as part of the Premium pkg and not on SEL. However all models have Apple Car play and Android Auto so nav can be pulled from your phone. 

It would be great to get the Premium package, except it comes with a much higher price tag that puts it out of budget for many. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Harleydavidson19 said:


> In the US we can only get nav as part of the Premium pkg and not on SEL. However all models have Apple Car play and Android Auto so nav can be pulled from your phone.
> 
> It would be great to get the Premium package, except it comes with a much higher price tag that puts it out of budget for many.
> 
> ...


I thought I saw navigation on regular SEL. I mean I never turned on navigation on my X5 so far. 
Premium is steep climb from SEL. I was looking around Colorado and Utah and difference is pretty substantial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

Kind of stinks that you only get nav with digital cockpit on premium. If it was an option i would have made the jump from se with tech to the sel. Oh well, maybe next year. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

